# Can anyone tell me what part I need? The unloader valve is leaking..



## solidnickelx (Feb 12, 2020)

Hi, First and foremost; wanna thank for all the help you guys provide on this forum, I had a nice gentleman assist me on this same compressor / magnetic starter and its been working fantastic. Now I have another issue, I noticed the Unloader valve is leaking, I tried taking it apart and noticed a pin, spring and little metal ball. Anyone know how i can fix this problem? I have attached a link to the video showing the leak, thanks in advance,

-Danny


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Danny,

It is not your unloader valve that's leaking. It is your check valve in the tank. When the compressor is not running the unloader valve is supposed to be open to vent the head and fill pipe. that is working, what is not working is the check valve, they wear out/clog and need to be replaced as a maintenance item, get the replacement air filter while you are buying a new check valve. You can try to clean/fix check valve also

Stephen


----------



## solidnickelx (Feb 12, 2020)

Hey Stephen, I believe it was you that helped me with my Magnetic starter last time? Anyways as usual, you came to my rescue once again on this problem! Thanks!

I took out the check valve and sure enough, a piece of metal was lodged in there somehow. If I wanted to get a bigger tank and swap everything over to it; where would you suggest I buy the tank. I would like to get a 160 gallon or bigger, thanks in advance.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

solidnickelx,

Question is metal stuck in check valve came from where? Do you have an air filter/silencer on this compressor? if not I recommend you install one Immediately solburg or whatever. Yes the magnetic starter advice was a previous post of mine and thanks for the kudos! I haven't bought a replacement or stand alone tank in 30 years. If you buy a used tank You will have to visually and physically inspect it for rust, water, pinholes etc. Look for corrosion, then fill it with water and pressurize it. If it fails there would be no deadly explosion, only a small flood. See: https://weldtalk.hobartwelders.com/...-questions/33804-getting-a-air-tank-inspected. But if you don't have the time and you don't have to pay for it why not buy a new tank? Google would be your friend there just get an ASME certified tank rated to work at 200 PSI for your 2 stage compressor. I don't know the pricing I would recommend getting several quotes and hunt the internet
https://hansontank.us/asme-airtank.html. Also there are professional compressor re-builders, they may have a tank they can sell you. they regularly test tanks for their rebuilds. The tanks that fail testing they torch cut holes in them and scrap them.

Stephen


----------

